# Kompressorsteuerung LOGO



## leoroessle (31 Mai 2019)

Guten Tag,

ich habe die aufgabe bekommen 3 Taster zu verbauen, und mit diesen einen Kompressor ein- bzw. Auszuschalten. Dazu habe ich eine Logo gekauft, und verdrahtet.
Zusätzlich soll der Kompressor von einer Wochenzeitschaltuhr gesteuert sein, sodass dieser während den Geschäftszeiten automatisch ein ist, und falls man ihn danach noch braucht man ihn mit den Tastern steuern kann. Zu schalten ist bei diesem Modell aber nur das Ventil. Das bedeutet, dass man 2 Ausgänge hat: Einmal ventil auf, und einmal ventil zu. (Jeweils 3 sek. Signal bis das Ventil vollständig auf bzw zugefahren ist. Das Problem ist aber, dass ich immer nur einen Taster habe. Also muss mit einem Taster ein sowie ausgeschaltet werden können. Und da komme ich nicht mehr weiter. Hättet ihr Vorschläge, wie das zu lösen ist? Ich hatte 2 Ansätze, aber bei beiden bin ich nicht weiter gekommen. Zum einen dass Nach jedem Tasten einfach das Signal abwechselnd auf die beiden ausgänge geht.(Das ist meines erachten nicht möglich mit der Logo). Und der zweite Ansatz war jetzt, dass kurz Tasten das Ventil aufmacht(Ausgang 1) und min. 3 sek Tasten das Ventil zu macht(Ausgang 2). Aber da fehlt mir im Moment die Kreativität das zu lösen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## GLT (31 Mai 2019)

leoroessle schrieb:


> Zum einen dass Nach jedem Tasten einfach das Signal abwechselnd auf die beiden ausgänge geht.(Das ist meines erachten nicht möglich mit der Logo).


Meines Erachtens irrst Du, da durchaus möglich - also wieder ran an die Hausaufgabe.


----------



## nobi1959 (31 Mai 2019)

Es werden schon “Fragen“ gestellt


Siehe Stromstossrelais

Gruß Norbert


----------



## leoroessle (31 Mai 2019)

GLT schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens irrst Du, da durchaus möglich - also wieder ran an die Hausaufgabe.



Hast du vlt nen Tip parat, wie es funktioniert?


----------



## Loenne (31 Mai 2019)

Ist das eine Hausaufgabe oder ein reales Projekt?
Zeig doch mal was du schon hast.

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## leoroessle (3 Juni 2019)

Loenne schrieb:


> Ist das eine Hausaufgabe oder ein reales Projekt?
> Zeig doch mal was du schon hast.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Loenne



Ist tatsächlich ein reales Projekt. Ja, ich werde heute abend wenn ich am rechner bin die datei hochladen 👌🏽


----------

